
Show HN: List of IPs making illegal auth attempts and users used doing so - ctrlaltdev
https://github.com/ctrlaltdev/illegal-auth-attempts/
======
ctrlaltdev
Ohai HN.

Out of curiosity one day I started grabbing from my devices / servers logs the
login attempts that were made.

From there I made a list of the IPs that tried to log in the most, and the
user that was used.

I made a nice map that you can see on the repo - and feel free to suggest a
use / improvement - or to contribute with your logs too (just the IPs and
users, not your original logs files - see the README).

Cheers.

------
franga2000
Cool project!

I've had a similar script running for a good two years to submit data to
AbuseIP. I'll look around for some of the old logs and submit them when I get
some time.

~~~
ctrlaltdev
Cool, thank you!

